# Flu Shot and Aircrew Selection



## Weiner (2 Nov 2005)

I am booked for a flu shot at work on Nov 15th, and I may be heading to the ASC on Nov 20th.  Does anyone know if having a flu shot that close to the date will cause any problems during the medical portion of the selection process (assuming I make it that far)?

Thanks


----------



## FSGT Lampkin (2 Nov 2005)

I dont believe they took any blood from me at Downsview....they do an ECG, Cardiopulminar exam..some eye and hearing....you fill out a questionaire when u get there about any shots and stuff uve had recently so im sure they take all that into consideration....your best bet if your worried is get in contact with the aeromed doc at your CFRC

Lampkin


----------

